# My best wishes to everyone



## white page (Dec 23, 2008)

Sending every one my best and warmest wishes :friends:
And my thanks to Dr Baxter , the Administrating and moderating team for making this such a delightful and caring forum .  :thankyou2:

White page


----------



## NicNak (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

Warm wishes to you too White Page.  :flowers:

Hope you have a great holiday :kiss2::kiss2: a kiss for each cheek, for my European friend :friend:


----------



## white page (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

Mwwwaaaaa to you to sweetheart !


----------



## Daniel (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

Ditto to you, WP 

And I like the painting :bounce:


----------



## white page (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

:blush: thanks Daniel , I did it this afternoon for you all ! 
( I see that you've recovered from the snowball fight !!! )


----------



## NicNak (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

Daniel is very resilent!  

And I didn't throw with my good arm :teehee:


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 23, 2008)

:hithere: The Sincere Bestest In Return To You Whitepage! :flowers:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 23, 2008)

Best Wishes to you too and to all of you!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 24, 2008)

And the very best of Xmas wishes to you WP 

Like our other friends, one for each cheek
:airkiss:    :airkiss:

I love the drawing.  Didn't know you were so creative!

Thank you and have a lovely day tomorrow (your time?)

For now,

amastie


----------



## boi (Dec 24, 2008)

white page said:


> Sending every one my best and warmest wishes :friends:
> And my thanks to Dr Baxter , the Administrating and moderating team for making this such a delightful and caring forum .  :thankyou2:
> 
> White page




Me too.....Best wishes and thanks to everyone as well


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 24, 2008)

best wishes to you WP and to everyone,, I love the painting too


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 24, 2008)

i love the painting and your avatar too - very pretty!

best wishes to all.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: my best wishes to everyone*

Great paintiing WP. Another fellow artist.


----------



## Lana (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Holidays and best wishes to everyone!!

WP - Love your painting!!  Thank you!!

:grouphug:


----------



## Always Changing (Dec 24, 2008)

Best Wishes to everyone here on Psychlinks this Holiday season. 

Have a good one 

:hug:


----------



## white page (Dec 24, 2008)

:grouphug4::merrychristmas:


----------



## Retired (Dec 24, 2008)

All the very best to you during this Holiday Season..and do drive carefully..whether or not there's snow where you are.


----------



## amastie (Dec 25, 2008)

:grouphug4:
amastie


----------

